# How long to get spouse and children residency permit?



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
this site is a mine of useful information on the paperwork required to get this and lots more other important stuff that needs done when you arrive, and thank you so much Elphalba and everyone for that.

My question is, how long does it take to get the residency permit, my husband has residency already?

Thanks
mgb


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

It can be done in 2 days. 

Day one- he goes to immigration deptt and gets the family visa . At the same time, in country stamping of the visa can be done. After that the spouse gets a medical test

Day two - get medical report and stamp residence


----------

